# If I upgrade to Kontakt 6 what happens with Vienna Ensemble Pro 6?



## marcodistefano (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi All,

I have a template built with Vienna Ensemble Pro 6 where I am using about 400 Kontakt instances in version 5.8.1

Now the question is, what happens if I upgrade to Kontakt 6?

Have you already done this? which of the two scenarios is correct?

it automatically gets updated in Vienna and there is nothing to do 
you need to export the multi from each instance, change the instance of kontakt 5 with kontakt 6 and import again the multi
Hope scenario 1 is the right answer...........

Thanks
Marco


----------



## Rick Horrocks (Nov 20, 2018)

Scenario 2 I think unfortunately


----------



## marcodistefano (Nov 20, 2018)

Rick Horrocks said:


> Scenario 2 I think unfortunately


so sad,
still would like to hear from someone who did it, maybe there is a better way?

Also, the moment I upgrade to Kontakt 6 does it mean that Kontakt 5 will not work and will not be able to open anymore my previous projects based on Kontakt 5?
Or you can still use Kontakt 5?

Thanks
Marco


----------



## Rick Horrocks (Nov 20, 2018)

marcodistefano said:


> so sad,
> still would like to hear from someone who did it, maybe there is a better way?
> 
> Also, the moment I upgrade to Kontakt 6 does it mean that Kontakt 5 will not work and will not be able to open anymore my previous projects based on Kontakt 5?
> ...



I did this on my template. As Kontakt 6 is seen as a different plugin ("Kontakt 5" and just "Kontakt" for Kontakt 6), it's the only way to do it from what I can tell. As they are seen as separate plugins, both can still be used simultaneously. Any projects utilizing Kontakt 5 instances will be unaffected and should load up as normal.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 20, 2018)

marcodistefano said:


> so sad,
> still would like to hear from someone who did it, maybe there is a better way?
> 
> Also, the moment I upgrade to Kontakt 6 does it mean that Kontakt 5 will not work and will not be able to open anymore my previous projects based on Kontakt 5?
> ...



If it follows the way it has in the past, unlike Play, a new version of Kontakt will., not overwrite the old one, so your VE Pro templates will still open fie with Kontakt 5. You will need to redo them though if you want them to use Kontakt 6.


----------



## marcodistefano (Nov 20, 2018)

Rick Horrocks said:


> I did this on my template. As Kontakt 6 is seen as a different plugin ("Kontakt 5" and just "Kontakt" for Kontakt 6), it's the only way to do it from what I can tell. As they are seen as separate plugins, both can still be used simultaneously. Any projects utilizing Kontakt 5 instances will be unaffected and should load up as normal.


Super.
Then it is safe to upgrade and slowly move all to kontakt 6!

Thanks


----------



## Rick Horrocks (Nov 20, 2018)

marcodistefano said:


> Super.
> Then it is safe to upgrade and slowly move all to kontakt 6!
> 
> Thanks


Yes, should be fine


----------



## marcodistefano (Nov 20, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> If it follows the way it has in the past, unlike Play, a new version of Kontakt will., not overwrite the old one, so your VE Pro templates will still open fie with Kontakt 5. You will need to redo them though if you want them to use Kontakt 6.


Great!
I thought that upgrading the licence to kontakt 6 meant losing the licence of kontakt 5...
But indeed would not make any sense for all of us would be a nightmare and nobody would do the upgrade


----------



## BlackDorito (Nov 20, 2018)

If you use certain Spitfire instruments in your Kontakts, read the following from Spitfire Audio:

https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360012084814-Demo-Mode-After-Kontakt-6-Update


----------



## marcodistefano (Nov 20, 2018)

BlackDorito said:


> If you use certain Spitfire instruments in your Kontakts, read the following from Spitfire Audio:
> 
> https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360012084814-Demo-Mode-After-Kontakt-6-Update


Clear!


----------



## dgburns (Nov 20, 2018)

marcodistefano said:


> Great!
> I thought that upgrading the licence to kontakt 6 meant losing the licence of kontakt 5...
> But indeed would not make any sense for all of us would be a nightmare and nobody would do the upgrade



+1 to what Jay said. But I remember that IF you remove the older version, the newer Kontakt will open the older instances automatically. IF I were to try this, I would simply move K5 out of the plugins folder ( I use a folder called 'unused vst' ) then reboot, launch app and load up the old Vepro session, save as a new doc. THEN maybe put K5 back into your vst plugins folder. This way the old Vepro doc is untouched, and you MIGHT have a newer one with K6 without having to do it all again manually.

-BUT-

as there are possible changes to both K6 and how it reacts to loading instruments, I would do this as a test, and any info loss from messing up the process as described above is on you.


----------



## marcodistefano (Nov 20, 2018)

dgburns said:


> +1 to what Jay said. But I remember that IF you remove the older version, the newer Kontakt will open the older instances automatically. IF I were to try this, I would simply move K5 out of the plugins folder ( I use a folder called 'unused vst' ) then reboot, launch app and load up the old Vepro session, save as a new doc. THEN maybe put K5 back into your vst plugins folder. This way the old Vepro doc is untouched, and you MIGHT have a newer one with K6 without having to do it all again manually.
> 
> -BUT-
> 
> as there are possible changes to both K6 and how it reacts to loading instruments, I would do this as a test, and any info loss from messing up the process as described above is on you.


That's a very interesting suggestion worth a try

And don't worry I am mature enough to take responsibility 

Thank you I will let you know if it works

Marco


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 21, 2018)

BlackDorito said:


> If you use certain Spitfire instruments in your Kontakts, read the following from Spitfire Audio:
> 
> https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360012084814-Demo-Mode-After-Kontakt-6-Update



Hmmm, that is not correct info, though. Kontakt 6 (Player) does *not *overwrite Kontakt 5 full. They can run side by side...


----------



## vewilya (Nov 21, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Hmmm, that is not correct info, though. Kontakt 6 (Player) does *not *overwrite Kontakt 5 full. They can run side by side...


Hey EvilDragon. Why is then that I can no longer open CSS or CSSS in Kontakt 5 since installing Kontakt Player 6?


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 21, 2018)

Are you on a Mac, using AU plugins? They have automatic inheritance to latest plugin version.

Are you otherwise using Maschine or Komplete Kontrol? In Preferences->Plugins, disable using the latest version of NI plugins checkbox.


----------



## vewilya (Nov 21, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Are you on a Mac, using AU plugins? They have automatic inheritance to latest plugin version.
> 
> Are you otherwise using Maschine or Komplete Kontrol? In Preferences->Plugins, disable using the latest version of NI plugins checkbox.


I’m on a Mac using AU Plugins! Any remedy?


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 21, 2018)

I wouldn't know as I'm not a Mac user, if this can be disabled. It's a feature inherent to AU plugins, if they have it implemented (and Kontakt does have it implemented since 5.0.3).


----------



## vewilya (Nov 21, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> I wouldn't know as I'm not a Mac user, if this can be disabled. It's a feature inherent to AU plugins, if they have it implemented (and Kontakt does have it implemented since 5.0.3).


Thanks. I’ll check settings and prefs again!


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 21, 2018)

There's nothing in Kontakt's settings regarding that, though. You might need to disable K6 player in Logic's plugin manager (if it's Logic you're using, I suppose it is).


----------



## marcodistefano (Nov 23, 2018)

dgburns said:


> +1 to what Jay said. But I remember that IF you remove the older version, the newer Kontakt will open the older instances automatically. IF I were to try this, I would simply move K5 out of the plugins folder ( I use a folder called 'unused vst' ) then reboot, launch app and load up the old Vepro session, save as a new doc. THEN maybe put K5 back into your vst plugins folder. This way the old Vepro doc is untouched, and you MIGHT have a newer one with K6 without having to do it all again manually.
> 
> -BUT-
> 
> as there are possible changes to both K6 and how it reacts to loading instruments, I would do this as a test, and any info loss from messing up the process as described above is on you.



Sad to say that this, even if beautiful, does not work :(

I'll have to export and reimport all again :(


----------



## dgburns (Nov 23, 2018)

marcodistefano said:


> Sad to say that this, even if beautiful, does not work :(
> 
> I'll have to export and reimport all again :(



Hmmm, as @EvilDragon says, there is automatic inheritance for Kontakt in Mac, but I just scanned above and see that there is no system info from you, so it’s difficult to help further. 

What you could do is keep both K5 and K6 and slowly move things over. Frankly, if it ain’t broke, why fix it ?


----------



## marcodistefano (Nov 23, 2018)

dgburns said:


> Hmmm, as @EvilDragon says, there is automatic inheritance for Kontakt in Mac, but I just scanned above and see that there is no system info from you, so it’s difficult to help further.
> 
> What you could do is keep both K5 and K6 and slowly move things over. Frankly, if it ain’t broke, why fix it ?


Thanks,
I am on Windows 10,just added to the signature

fact is, I sell my templates, some have Kontakt 5 some Kontakt 6, I hoped there was an easy way to have both of them

Marco


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 23, 2018)

BlackDorito said:


> If you use certain Spitfire instruments in your Kontakts, read the following from Spitfire Audio:
> 
> https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360012084814-Demo-Mode-After-Kontakt-6-Update


I had to get the Kontakt 6 player for OT Time. After I installed it, clicking an nki opened the player version and my libraries were showing as demo mode. 

In Windows, this is an easy fix. You just have to change the default program for nki back to Kontakt 5. Haven't had a problem since.


----------

